# Java Moss? WTB



## msjam (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi there!

I am a new member looking for Java Moss, went to Reef to Rift yesterday and they don't have it either. I live in Flowermound and work in Las Colinas, so please if you are close to either location, let me know.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I have some christmas and flame moss if you need them.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Shame you weren't at the meeting yesterday as I brought some.

bob


----------

